# need some help 2000 jetta 2.0 wont start



## jrock750 (Mar 26, 2006)

i have a 2000 jetta 2.0 the AEG motor. recently i did the timing belt, water pump, tensioner, thermostat, i bought a whole package from blauparts. thank s to a few threads on here i installed that relatively easily. now the bad...it started and ran great and i drove it for two days about 250 miles and then on the way home the CEL started flashing and it basically cut out on me and couldnt get it started had to get it towed home. i am gonna post the print out from the vag vom on here and hopefully someone can help. 
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06A-906-018-AEG.lbl
Control Module Part Number: 06A 906 018 JK
Component and/or Version: 2.0l R4/2V MOTR HS V01
Software Coding: 00031
Work Shop Code: WSC 06417 
VCID: 74FACA136EC9
9 Faults Found:

16806 - Main Catalyst; Bank 1: Efficiency Below Threshold 
P0422 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
16684 - Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected 
P0300 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
16685 - Cylinder 1: Misfire Detected 
P0301 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
16687 - Cylinder 3: Misfire Detected 
P0303 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
16688 - Cylinder 4: Misfire Detected 
P0304 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
16486 - Mass Air Flow Sensor (G70): Signal too Low 
P0102 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
16684 - Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected 
P0300 - 35-00 - - 
16688 - Cylinder 4: Misfire Detected 
P0304 - 35-00 - - 
17978 - Engine Start Blocked by Immobilizer 
P1570 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent


----------



## jrock750 (Mar 26, 2006)

i wanted to mention too when my friend scanned it he thought the coil pack probably went bad so i replaced that already. and this morning i took aprt partially again just to make sure nothing was wrong as far as the timing belt goes and everything looks fine. but it will just turn over and not start anymore any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

jrock750 said:


> i wanted to mention too when my friend scanned it he thought the coil pack probably went bad so i replaced that already. and this morning i took aprt partially again just to make sure nothing was wrong as far as the timing belt goes and everything looks fine. but it will just turn over and not start anymore any help would be greatly appreciated


check the basics, coils for sure since the falshing CEL, check plugs, wires, fuel pump working? fuel pressure?


----------



## jrock750 (Mar 26, 2006)

that has all been checked, coil packed replaced, wires replaces new plugs, new mass air. checked for spark and fuel getting both.


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

fried ECU?


----------



## spoolmy1.8 (Jan 17, 2007)

How did it feel when it died? did it just show the CEL and then cut out or was there a loss of power and then CEL and then it died? You recheked the timing marks when you looked at the belt again? (You ran 250 miles so I would be suprised at this).

The only other thing that would get my attention on your scan would be the second to last line. I don't know if the immobilizer would allow the starter to crank or not.


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

could be a bad ground somewhere


----------



## jrock750 (Mar 26, 2006)

when it died i was doing like 80 down the highway and it felt like someone just shut it off basically and the cel was flashing, i got it off on the shoulder and couldnt get it started again. and i actually went through and check the timing belt, that was my first thought too that the tensior came loose or something and it jumped a tooth, but everything looked good. and yes that code about the immobilizer is the one that is bothering me too. i have heard from a few people that yes it will turn over but will not run with the immobilizer on. i actually talked to a couple of the mechanics at my local vw dealer and both of them said right away that i need ot get my key reprogrammed, they said for whatever reasone the car is not recognizing the key for it. and of course idont have a spare one lost it, so i couldnt try that, so i ordered a new key and i am gonna bring the car there next week and they are gonna reprogram the keys to the car, i am hoping that is the problem, because other then that i am stumped.


----------



## maherc84 (May 15, 2009)

There is no reason that the immobilizer would just cut the car off while driving that I know of. The dealership got me for the same thing, turned out my distributor cap and rotor were charred with carbon build up and caused the car not to start.... it would crank, but never start. If the immobilizer was overriding the car from starting, the car would start for a second and then die.... if its just cranking but never starting, its not the immobilizer.


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

yeah youre about to waste a lot of money on that key issue.


----------



## jrock750 (Mar 26, 2006)

thanks guys ill keep trying to figure it out i didnt take it to the dealer yet, i have it apart now as i am writing this, i am just checking over the timing belt again and i am looking for the mark on the flywheel but cant find it.


----------



## jrock750 (Mar 26, 2006)

well a friend and i checked over the timing again everything looks good but cant get it to start still, replaced the coil pack and nothing, i guess ill have my friend check it with the vag com again and see if any codes came up since he cleared it even though it hasnt run. anyboy know that if it was the immobilizer isnt there a light on the dash for that, looks like a car with a key going through it?


----------



## jrock750 (Mar 26, 2006)

welli checked all the fuses and checked the grounds and looked for any loose wires and still nothing, i cant get it to start. i just checked it with the vag com and no codes came up. and since the code for the immobilizer didnt come up im thinking thats definitly not it. but i dont know what to do now anyone have any ideas or help. oh also we had the vag com hooked up and we were trying to start it but it was just turning over and wouldnt start but we noticed after cranking it for like 30 to 45 seconds that the oil light started blinking and beeping. like i said any help would be great i need ot get this running again


----------



## dkfackler (Feb 8, 2010)

spoolmy1.8 said:


> The only other thing that would get my attention on your scan would be the second to last line. I don't know if the immobilizer would allow the starter to crank or not.


Immo will allow crank/start, but will run for only 1 second.

Does the cranking sound normal, or does it sound like things are turning too fast and you don't hear the rhythmic 'compression pulses? If you experience the latter, look at the the timing belt and its related components again.


----------



## jrock750 (Mar 26, 2006)

thanks im gonna check the timing more carefully this weekend, i guess its possible that it jumped off a tooth or something, i did the mark and match method , because i couldnt find the timing mark on the flywheel, does anyone have a pic of what it looks like? if i could find that i would defuinitly know its right


----------



## linchpin.666 (Apr 15, 2010)

Check your oil level, refill if necessary. Open your airbox, take out the filter, then have a friend spray carb cleaner into the intake. If the car starts, then it's your fuel pump or relay.


----------



## jrock750 (Mar 26, 2006)

ok thanks i will try that this weekend. i hope that works


----------



## jrock750 (Mar 26, 2006)

tried using carb cleaner like you said car wouldnt start. its getting spark i checked that again, and its getting fuel, but it just wont start im outta ideas


----------



## maherc84 (May 15, 2009)

I don't know... and your positive your distributor cap is okay? I'm all out of ideas.... You and I are in the same boat right now.


----------



## linchpin.666 (Apr 15, 2010)

This is a long shot, but disconnect your battery, then take the leads and touch them together for a few seconds. Resets everything.


----------



## jrock750 (Mar 26, 2006)

mine is a 2000 so it doesnt have a distributer cap. i will try disconecting the leads like you sadi and reset it, ill try anything at this point in time


----------



## jrock750 (Mar 26, 2006)

i tried that but still wont start


----------



## linchpin.666 (Apr 15, 2010)

Maybe something's blocking your intake? I'm out of ideas. It's getting fuel and spark, so air is the only other thing that comes to mind. No codes either? **** man, car is possessed.


----------



## jrock750 (Mar 26, 2006)

i'm with you on that one, i am never had so much troubkle in with a car in my life, its just wierd, but that is a good thought ill look into thati didnt check that yet


----------



## jrock750 (Mar 26, 2006)

well i am getting the car towed to a mechanic today because i still cant get it running, een through everything i can think of and nothing. ill keep you posted as to what was wrong with it, because i know i am curious and hope it soesnt cost me an arm and a leg


----------



## jrock750 (Mar 26, 2006)

figured out the problem, the cam shaft is snapped in half and wasted the head. where the bearing sits near the number 1 cylinder is all chewed up, i cant believe this thing was making noise. anyway anybody near new jersey have a head for a 2.0 aeg its a 2000 jetta


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

Something went wrong with that timing belt installation, no?


----------



## jrock750 (Mar 26, 2006)

no the timing belt is actually right where it should be, no problems there


----------



## jrock750 (Mar 26, 2006)

finally got my rebuilt head on yesterday and turned the key and she fired right up and runs like a champ now.


----------



## linchpin.666 (Apr 15, 2010)

Awesome, thanks for the update, and congrats on getting your car back :thumbup::beer:


----------



## skip57 (Nov 7, 2008)

THIS ENGINE MAY NOT HAVE MADE NOISE WHEN (opps) cranking but it should have been odd and lopping. A compression check should have been done that would have told you about the loss of compression (open valve or bad head).


----------

